
Widespread Vote-by-Mail Fraud Allegations in Paterson NJ City Council Election - corrupt_measure
https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/close-results-in-paterson-vote-plagued-by-fraud-claims-over-3k-ballots-seemingly-set-aside/2425813/
======
joelhoffman
800 votes were "improperly bundled" and 2390 out of about 16000 had non-
matching signatures, and people who say they didn't vote are recorded as
having voted.

Sounds like the security features of vote by mail are working as designed. A
very small race like this is the only scenario where someone might bother to
attack it this way, and there are thousands of them, so if that's what this
is, I guess it's not surprising to see it happen somewhere.

------
lykr0n
Part of me wonders if this is an isolated incident, or some group setting the
stage for something else.

Also, why is this on HN?

~~~
akvadrako
_> Also, why is this on HN? _

Remote voting has become a news item in the USA recently, partially because of
Covid. And voting theory is pretty interesting - in this instance it seems
like a classical security vs convenience trade-off.

The tradition of secret ballots goes back a long way but maybe with almost
ubiquitous internet we've reached a point where it's no longer worth the cost.

